# Using Task Manager in Gummy 2.0 Causes Reboot



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

*Does this happen to anyone else?*

If I choose the Task Manager (first by calling up the Task Switcher by long-pressing the home button; then pressing the Task Manager button inside the Task Switcher panel), it reboots my phone every time. I'm running Gummy 2.0, firmware 2.2.1, Baseband i510.06 V.EP1 and SCH-I1510.EP1 and Kernel 2.6.32.9.

Is this a known issue with Gummy 2.0? Is there a work-around (e.g. alternate task manager)?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't had this problem and I use task manager multiple times a day. Does selecting it in the app drawer work or does it cause reboots as well? Has this always happened or did it just start?


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Same here. I use bout 10 times a day and never have that problem. Are you overclocking?

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

If I only long-press the home button to call up the Task Switcher, it does not crash.

If I long-press the home button to call up the Task Switcher then select a task, it does not crash.

If I long-press the home button to call up the Task Switcher *then press the Task Manager Button* the Task Manager button stays yellow (the color when "pressed") for about 3 or 4 seconds, then it reboots.

I am not overclocking.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

SoonerLater said:


> If I only long-press the home button to call up the Task Switcher, it does not crash.
> 
> If I long-press the home button to call up the Task Switcher then select a task, it does not crash.
> 
> ...


Ok. But if you just try to access the task manager at all, does this still happen? Can you open it in the app drawer?


----------



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Ok. But if you just try to access the task manager at all, does this still happen? Can you open it in the app drawer?


I only know of one way to call up the Task Manager: by first calling up the Task Switcher by long-pressing the home button. I don't have an app called "Task Manager" so I don't know how to call it from the App Drawer.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

SoonerLater said:


> I only know of one way to call up the Task Manager: by first calling up the Task Switcher by long-pressing the home button. I don't have an app called "Task Manager" so I don't know how to call it from the App Drawer.


There should be an app in your app drawer labelled Task Manager. It should be a picture of a wrench and hammer. If it's not in you're app drawer, that leads me to think you had a bad flash. Try reflashing 2.0.


----------



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

There is no app in my app drawer called _Task Manager_. Furthermore, going to *Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, [All]*, does not show any app called _Task Manager_ and going to *Settings, Applications, Running Services* does not show any service called _Task Manager_.

So... to re-flash with 2.0, just put into clockwork upload mode and re-flash from a newly-downloaded Zip of Gummy 2.0?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

SoonerLater said:


> There is no app in my app drawer called _Task Manager_. Furthermore, going to *Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, [All]*, does not show any app called _Task Manager_ and going to *Settings, Applications, Running Services* does not show any service called _Task Manager_.
> 
> So... to re-flash with 2.0, just put into clockwork upload mode and re-flash from a newly-downloaded Zip of Gummy 2.0?


Yup. I would wipe the dalvik cache and cache partition first. Then flash in 2.0 in CWM, and it wouldn't hurt to flash imoseyon's latest lean kernel afterwards.


----------

